# Starting out as a Power Quality Technician



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Go work for an electrical testing firm and work your way toward becoming a certified electrical testing tech.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Jlarson said:


> Go work for an electrical testing firm and work your way toward becoming a certified electrical testing tech.


What he said, hands on field work is the best way to learn as long as you are with a properly trained tech.

Also Snell group for IR certs, and I did training at Dranetz-BMI's New Jersey facility for PQ meters.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

What he said, one member Zog has a firm in NC and he might be able to steer you in the right direction.

While some electrical contractors may get you headed in that direction there is a lot of misinformation out there and often the electricians at these firms have many misconceptions or do not follow set Standards. 

Bad habits and misconceptions set early on are sometimes hard to break


----------



## theForce (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks gentlemen. Your replies were a tremendous help. I know about the NICET Electrical Power Testing Certification (http://www.nicet.org/canidates/programs/electrical_programs.cfm) ...just incase someone has the same question as mine. 

I will go with the specialist agencies as you all suggested. I had no idea I could have the opportunity to gain experience while working under supervision...I had no idea there was an entry level option. By the way...to the IT guy above who got his start working on automated doors...and took/will take a thermography course...I read your post mentioning how you got started. I just didn't catch on that the electrician who connected your meter for you was a PQ Tech. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

NICET is one way, the other is to work for a testing firm, many of which are NETA companies and you can become NETA certified working for one of them.


----------



## theForce (Mar 21, 2013)

If anyone is still listening, I have been doing some investigation into how the job of power quality tech compares to the classes I have had. I would like to know what I benefit I will have to an employer that regularly performs power quality and other electrial system testing and maintenance services.

My two year Electrical/Electronics degree consists of classes that relate to construction and industrial maintenance. For example, we spent a semester connecting various motor and control circuits, this summer we are bending conduit and pulling wire to lights, vfds, and big motors, and attending control circuits. We have studied several chapters of the NEC and even Mike Holt's exam prep book. Next fall I'm using an oscilloscope to troubleshoot simple semiconductor circuits. I've had some writing and math classes. 

On top of that I stumbled at the pipe bending stages....and if you look up some of my posts there was some confusion about 3 phase out door lighting ( parking lot).

Any ideas about what functions I could perform at the entry level for an electrical systems testing agency? NETA World has a pile of specifications and procedures I will be required to follow before I can earn my keep. In the mean time, how might my training and experience and the jobs of a beginning electrical systems test technician contribute?

Thanks


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

To be able to test them you've really got to be able to understand how they work. 

You can be a button-pushing test tech, but how well you understand the systems you're working on is what will dictate how quickly you learn to interpret the results and apply knowledge beyond just hooking up equipment and pressing Go. 

Pay attention to discussions about fault types and problems people have experienced, and figure out how those apply to the system. A great book is _Electrical Power Distribution Testing and Maintenance_ by Paul Gill. It's pricy, but it's the bible for the testing industry, and will at the very least give you a baseline understanding of that vast majority of tests out there.


----------



## theForce (Mar 21, 2013)

Big John said:


> To be able to test them you've really got to be able to understand how they work.
> 
> You can be a button-pushing test tech, but how well you understand the systems you're working on is what will dictate how quickly you learn to interpret the results and apply knowledge beyond just hooking up equipment and pressing Go.
> 
> Pay attention to discussions about fault types and problems people have experienced, and figure out how those apply to the system. A great book is _Electrical Power Distribution Testing and Maintenance_ by Paul Gill. It's pricy, but it's the bible for the testing industry, and will at the very least give you a baseline understanding of that vast majority of tests out there.


I have _electrical power equipment and testing by Paul Gill_ But I was just perusing it to get a sense of the job....I had not begun a through study yet and had no idea how valuable it could make me at the entry level....employers will at least want some preparation and I am surprised to learn this book could help with that. Thanks for clearing that up. I will start reading right away.


----------



## theForce (Mar 21, 2013)

There was one other thing I wanted to add in reference to what Big John had said about learning about the different problems people have...I did a search for articles on google in EC&M | Elec. Const. & Maint. Magazine and saw lots of advice on problems in Electrical systems. Next I'll try IMPO | Indust. Maint. & Plant Ops. Magazine...who knows maybe I could find something about healthcare facilities electrical systems testing...

When I started seeing problems someone had with a power factor correction capacitor bank and another with fried circuit boards and harmonics on the secondary...It dawned on me that even an electrical system can be maintained in the same general sense one could troubleshoot any other electrical problem.

At the entry level I'd just be logging data and hitting the transmit key...that is exactly why one of our students never got offered a job. He was interning (Co-Op Education) at a nuclear power plant and with several other stidents already on board they had no need for his preventive maintenance role...but if he had already known enough to troubleshoot his button pushing and preventive maintenance and butt kissing he braged so much about would have landed hom a job.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

First most testing companies have one man that does power quality work and this is often not a full time job. There are engineering firms that offer power quality as well and I it seems we do less power quality work every year.

I think your best bet is to search out electrical testing firms and apply, if you are willing to relocate let me know, we are not hiring but I work with outher testing fims that *MIGHT* BE HIRING.


----------



## theForce (Mar 21, 2013)

brian john said:


> First most testing companies have one man that does power quality work and this is often not a full time job. There are engineering firms that offer power quality as well and I it seems we do less power quality work every year.
> 
> I think your best bet is to search out electrical testing firms and apply, if you are willing to relocate let me know, we are not hiring but I work with outher testing fims that *MIGHT* BE HIRING.


Yes, I had previously imagined the situation would be as you said: one man skilled in electrical system testing or otherwise a firm specializing in that. If quoting Paul Gill at my next interview doesn't get me the job I do have construction experience and training in indust. maint. to fall back on until I'm ready for power quality and electrical system testing/troubleshooting.

The idea of relocating is one of the things I'm considering to find a firm that has need of someone who has has no experience in elect. sys. testing but has been keeping up with books/industry news about it. I'll definitely return here looking for job leads in other cities when I think I'm prepared for it.

Thanks.


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

I excel at pipe bending, but need to learn more about PQ. The thermal imaging stuff looks really useful.


----------

